# Good Beethoven Piano Concerti recordings?



## Declined

I saw the Florida Orchestra play Beethoven's 1st Piano Concerto last night and I cannot even describe it in words how good it was. I have Brendel and Haitink's 1970-1977 cycle. I find it to be quite good but it seems like Brendel is just playing the notes but without much passion.

What are some other good recordings of Beethoven's piano concerti?


----------



## Guest

Kempff - anything with Kempff. I have a recording on DG of the 4th and 5th in stereo - excellent. Then the new ones with Sudbin and Vanska on BIS are good - not the complete cycle, though. Gardiner and Levin are good as well, for HIP.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Personally, I like Murray Perhaiah's recordings. For HIP, I've been happy with Melvyn Tan and Roger Norrington; you almost forget it's a fortepiano.


----------



## Declined

While I prefer Beethoven Symphonies to be historically informed, I'm not a big fan of the fortepiano.


----------



## Bruce

My own favorites for #4 & 5 are Rubinstein with the Boston Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf conducting. 

Those are the two concerti I'm most familiar with, and can't really recommend recordings for Nos. 1 - 3.


----------



## Vaneyes

Declined said:


> ....What are some other good recordings of Beethoven's piano concerti?


Fleisher/Szell, Ashkenazy/Solti, Lewis/Belohlavek.:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

The one to get (as mentioned by Vaneyes) is definitely _*Fleisher/Szell*_

I do really like the _*Rubinstein/Leinsdorf*_ mentioned by Bruce though. It's a great supplement when I want something a little more lyrical in approach, but _*Fleisher/Szell*_ is still tops.


----------



## Konsgaard

Fleiszer/Szell used to be top choice for many, though the sound is a bit dated and performance practice has changed since then. If you don't mind these, then it is an indispensable set. 

My top choices would be:
1. Bronfman/Zinman on Arte Nova. Universally acclaimed, rightly so, athletic and dramatic, plenty of virtuosic playing from Zinman and HIP-inspired orchestral clarity. Also at budget price.

2. Brendel/Rattle or Perahia/Haitink. Whoever thinks Brendel is boring should listen to these recordings - you would think it is a different pianist. Full of energy and with Rattle treating the concertos as symphonies, this is a refresh listening experience. Perahia, on the other hand, is gentler and more lyrical, with Haitink providing the best orchestral support I have heard.

3. Lewis/Belohlavec on Harmonia Mundi. Released four years ago, this is the newest set I'd recommend. It got some first rate reviews when it appeared and I've seen it mentioned as top recommendation on a couple of websites. My opinion is that it could well be the best set available at the moment, however I haven't listened to it thoroughly, plus the fact that it is relatively new, prevents me from recommending it as a first choice.


----------



## DavidA

There are many great recordings.
Fleisher / Szell
Perahia / Haitink
Kempff / van Kempen pr Leitner (stereo)
Baremboim / Klemperer
Brendel / Rattle
Glenn Gould with various conductors if you like something different.

And of course there are numerable recordings of concertos in single discs. We really are spoiled for choice. My own preference is definitely not fortepiano which I think is incapable of Beethoven's demands.

Best all round? Fleisher / Szell.
Most revelatory? Gould.
Beautiful playing? Perahia
Wonderful tone? Kempff


----------



## Itullian




----------



## BartokPizz

Agree with Konsgaard: Bronfman/Zinman may not be as high profile as some other cycles, but it is my clear first choice of the three cycles I own.

Fleisher/Szell is another I wouldn't part with, but only 3 and 4 are available remastered, and the all-important slow movement of the 4th doesn't have as much mystery and drama as one would like.

Not a cycle, but Argerich's #2 and #3 with Abbado is excellent as well.


----------



## BartokPizz

Just remembered I own a fourth cycle--Hogwood with Lubin on fortepiano. Like you, Declined, I much prefer the sound of the pianoforte to that of the fortepiano, so I cannot recommend this as a first choice, but it is an excellent HIP set, with several sonatas thrown in.


----------

